# Big Sky Country



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Non-resident hunting Big Sky Country..........
>
> Are any of you hunters???
>
>
> hunting Big Sky Country..........
>
> All gutted, tagged and in transport!
>
> 30-06 rifle with Leupold Scope- $650 dollars
>
> Out of State Elk License -$600 dollars
>
> Gas to drive from New York -$700 dollars
>
> Taking a Trophy Montana Llama- Priceless...............


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

what the h....??????

I just got this in an email. Not much of an explaination. what all happened???


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im lost


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I am guessing the guy thought the llama was an elk.Reminds me of an experience when I was a kid.We were hunting in Nevadas' Ruby Mountains and saw this guy shoot twice.We make our way over to him to see if he needs a hand and he is beside himself with excitement over killing the biggest deer he has ever seen.His deer turned out to be a 5x5 bull elk.Turns out the guy was from Oakland and that was his first deer hunt.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We lived in Great Falls in 97-99. In the fall of 97, a hunter from Washington State came over and was hunting in the area northwest of Great Falls, near Fairfield where there are several Huerterite colonies. He killed a llama, gutted, tagged it, and took it to the local game processor. The processor refused to take it, saying it was a llama. Fish and Game was called, as was the local police. Funny thing is - it wasn't a game violation. That guy got cited for trespass and destruction of livestock. He had to pay the fines, as well as restitutuion to the Huerterites for the Llama. It happens :roll:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe it has something to do with Stablebucks' "shed trap". :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Man- do emails travel across the country fast- I received that early this morning from a person here in Utah- one in Florida and one in PA.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with Stablebucks' "shed trap". :mrgreen:


very funny  
no...the closest I've ever gotten to mistaking one animal for another was a huge muley buck for a cow elk in that first heavy snowstorm of last year @ about 150yds away...but I was only mistaken for about 5 minutes and definitely did not pull the trigger or even take the scope covers off my rifle.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Man- do emails travel across the country fast- I received that early this morning from a person here in Utah- one in Florida and one in PA.


....and I got it from a friend in Montana two days ago.

This one has been passed around but it is pretty funny too:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That was pretty funny there


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

only in MT...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You've just got to love Montana. Remember a couple of years ago those pics of an elk on top of a little hatchback car - reportedly from Montana. I tell you what though - if you are average joe kind of hunter (not focused solely on 400 inch elk or 200 inch deer), then Montana is heaven on earth. Just don't shoot the llamas. Which just cracks me up. With so much big game up there - why in the HECK would you shoot a llama? Its not like its hard to find shooter bucks anywhere in the state!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You've just got to love Montana. Remember a couple of years ago those pics of an elk on top of a little hatchback car - reportedly from Montana. I tell you what though - if you are average joe kind of hunter (not focused solely on 400 inch elk or 200 inch deer), then Montana is heaven on earth. Just don't shoot the llamas. Which just cracks me up. With so much big game up there - why in the HECK would you shoot a llama? *Its not like its hard to find shooter bucks anywhere in the state*!


It appears the hunt was hunting elk. 8)

I had a buckskin horse killed next to our elk camp back in 1984. He was standing next to my cousins Appaloosa. :? The hunter was from Minnesota. Ever since I put a ton of orange on any/all horses in the mountains.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I have heard stories of people being adamant about other hunters taking the saddle off of their cow elk harvest!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > You've just got to love Montana. Remember a couple of years ago those pics of an elk on top of a little hatchback car - reportedly from Montana. I tell you what though - if you are average joe kind of hunter (not focused solely on 400 inch elk or 200 inch deer), then Montana is heaven on earth. Just don't shoot the llamas. Which just cracks me up. With so much big game up there - why in the HECK would you shoot a llama? *Its not like its hard to find shooter bucks anywhere in the state*!
> ...


Good call Pro. Still - a 4 point buck is easier to find in Montana than a Llama! On my Montana hunt this fall, we saw more than a dozen different four points in three days and not a single Llama, camel, emu or panda.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Them pandas are sneaky bastages. *OOO*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Remember a couple of years ago those pics of an elk on top of a little hatchback car - reportedly from Montana.


I thought of that as well. Funny stuff. Here is the pic.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

On our return from out wyoming antelope and deer hunt we had a funny thing happen. we had stopped for refuel and dinner at the little america out side of green river and were getting ready to leave when this gentleman and his wife came up and were admiring the animals we had taken, after a short time he asked why we had not taken any carabou on our hunt the only thing i could say without busting his bubble was that the polar bears had taken a big toll on them this last year and that most were further north than we were. he smilled and said he had heard that there had been a problem and walked away chatting with his wife, we all stood there for a few minutes and my son said dad if i had not jlust heard that for myself i wouldnt have beleived at which time we all busted out laughing, im hoping he doesnt have any hunting liscense here lord knows who are what will show up in the bed of his truck. -8/- -8/-


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Pro, My uncle had his buckskin shot as well, first year they let 14 year olds hunt. He had it in tow with his elk head and cape draped over it covered in orange and with orange streamers hanging from each of the points.(ill have to see if i can still find the pictures) The kid said he thought the elk had got his horns tangled in the orange streamers because he has seen some hanging from trees here and there. He also said he didnt even see my uncle who was less then 10ft ahead of the pack horse.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with Stablebucks' "shed trap". :mrgreen:


One of the greatest ideas from this forum to date McFly!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

What the hell is a shed trap?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> What the hell is a shed trap?





> One of the greatest ideas from this forum to date McFly!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

It is what it is!

In all reality if there was such thing as a Sharper Image for Sportsmen...it would be there. Other schools of thought would place it in the same category as the "jump to conclusions" mat :lol:


----------

